

Life After Microsoft: 15 Startups Founded By Ex-Employees - DOMhead
http://mashable.com/2010/09/23/microsoft-employee-startups/

======
scrrr
Not very interesting. I mean, does it matter whether someone worked at
Microsoft or HP or Oracle or Accenture etc. before they lost interest in a
big-corp career? Or is Microsoft a special case? Or is Mashable running out of
"Top X" list ideas..

------
kloncks
Yet another Mashable "Top X" list? Yay.

This is what I point to every time someone asks me why Mashable, even though
it has more pageviews than anyone else, still doesn't matter in tech news.
Sigh.

------
nhebb
I'm surprised there's not more. Don't any of Paul Allen's ventures merit the
list? And the number order is a bit strange. I would assume Valve would be at
or near the top of the revenue rankings

------
bkhl
So... when is Mashable going to post something about "Life After Google" and
"Life After Apple" :)

It's interesting to see Valve there.. I did not know that.

------
razin
Not as impressive as the PayPal mafia but still surprised to see the likes of
Valve on there.

